# Mountain Biking in Poland



## BillWiz (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi. I am going to be in Lublin, Poland for the next three weeks and would love to hook up with any riders there or just get some pointers on where to ride. I will be borrowing a bike, but will also be willing to rent one if necessary. I would greatly appreciate any info. Thanks :thumbsup: 

-- Bill


----------

